# The Husk out on patrol



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Few wintery pics of the Husk out and about


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Lovely dog.

Can i ask, how difficult are they to look after?

On the border collie scale how much excersize do they need? 

Ant special requirements?


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

petenaud said:


> Lovely dog.
> 
> Can i ask, how difficult are they to look after?
> 
> ...


She needs two good walks a day, anything from 1/2 hour or longer. Husky's are notoriously stubborn, so don't expect your slippers fetching or crufts standard obedience :lol:We brush her every day, feed her the standard dry mix food with some tinned meat..nothing special really.


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

How do they get on with children?

The oh would love a husky, but i say they are more difficult than a border collie (and they are hard work) and it would not be fair to the dog unless it gets proper care and walkies.


cheers


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

petenaud said:


> How do they get on with children?
> 
> The oh would love a husky, but i say they are more difficult than a border collie (and they are hard work) and it would not be fair to the dog unless it gets proper care and walkies.
> 
> cheers


I can't speak for other Husk's but ours is fantastic with my two kids. My youngest has the best sledge puller on the estate:thumb: There is always someone at home at our house so she gets all the attention she needs, I wouldn't however leave her for more than 4 hours on her own..:doublesho


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Nice dog mate. I have been toying with the idea of a Husky or a German Shepherd. How are they around other dogs as i have 2 Labradors already??

Good photos by the way. What camera are you using?

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Mattieuk said:


> My youngest has the best sledge puller on the estate:thumb:


i was thinking that be a good way to get to work at the moment

Mush


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Needs a clean said:


> Nice dog mate. I have been toying with the idea of a Husky or a German Shepherd. How are they around other dogs as i have 2 Labradors already??
> 
> Good photos by the way. What camera are you using?
> 
> :thumb::thumb::thumb:


She is good around dogs she knows, others she treats with caution. Camera is a Nikon D40X 55-200mm


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

beautifull dog, you can tell that you take good care of her


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

i absolutely love these dogs, the pics are awsome too matey


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

shes a beauty mate !


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

I just love your husky each time you post a pici.

I can't imagine she'd get on too well with our 2 siamese babes though

dave


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

That is a beautiful dog, always looking alert, happy, and obviously well looked after.


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

smashing dog you have there bud, nice to see the pics and looks like you give her the love she deserves :thumb:


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Just looking at some old pictures of the Husk...this one always makes me smile.


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

thats a serious lok.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mattieuk said:


> Just looking at some old pictures of the Husk...this one always makes me smile.


What a dog.......could spend hours looking at it really beautiful.

:thumb::thumb:


----------

